# Lab puppy with abnormal stools



## LuvMyLabs1969 (Jan 12, 2010)

I am new to this forum, so please bear with me! I have a 3 1/2 month old yellow lab who is perfectly healthy except for his soft, mucousy poops. He's been checked for worms and bacteria, both are negative. We did have him on Flagyl (metronidazole) three different times because while on it, his poops became normal looking. Each time we finished the med, the stools went back to the way they were. Now I am trying to change his food. We were using Iams Premium Protection Puppy, but have switched to Wellness Super5 Large Breed Puppy. The stools don't look as mucousy, but still have the same consistency. They start out formed and then go to soft, nonformed mush. He doesn't poop frequently, but does seem to "hover" for a bit when he does go, almost as if he has to do more. I am just wondering if anyone has had a similar problem and I'm open to suggestions. We just saw our vet again today who thinks maybe the Wellness has too much fruit/veggie for him. She suggests a "sensitive stomach" formula. Any ideas?????


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I would try a couple of things.

More bulk. (contrary to what your vet said! LOL) You can add this with a couple tablespoons of plain canned pumpkin, steamed sweet potato (mine will stand on their head for this, they love it with the skins....steam in the microwave in a bowl with a saucer on top until soft throughout. Let cool before feeding), steamed french green beans.

Digestive Enzymes/Enhancer

I use the one from Nature's Farmacy


----------



## amdeblaey (Jun 27, 2009)

I had this same problem with my chocolate lab. He had giardia for about 4 months straight-we couldn't get rid of it. After that-he has still had soft stool. My vet said some dogs just have loose stool. I did the pumpkin thing for awhile with my dog, I also ordered a huge tub of Pro-Pectalin-it's an anti-Diarrhea tab. We used it at the kennel I worked it-it works very good. This is the website I ordered it from-it gives you some information on it too-of course ask your vet about it too- http://www.petstruly.com/3120.html
I was feeding both my dogs Iams-but found out how bad it is, and switched them to Chicken Soup. I saw a big improvement after that-still a little soft, but not mucousy. He's on adult food now-and it's gotten even better-still soft from time to time-but better. I did have to express his anal glands a couple times because he had soft stool-but now I don't have to do that anymore either.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

I would change vets rather than food. It sounds like a very resistant case of parasites. Out of 21 dogs including a couple on Iams, I never had to change food to solve a loose stool problem. 

Also overfeeding can cause it. You should be feeding a puppy chow now. Switching to an adult chow for the larger breeds at 4 months, slows growth and helps develop sturdier joints.

Your dog definitely should be narrower at the waist than the hips and chest. You should be able to easily feel the ribs, but not see them. Each dog is different. Standard recommendations are a good place to start, but each dog must have its food and exercise adjusted to its individual needs. Here is a link to a good illustrated guide, http://www.longliveyourdog.com/twoplus/RateYourDog.aspx


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Just in case you missed it labs *"but have switched to Wellness Super5 Large Breed Puppy."*

I think you've been given good advice thus far. The only thing I would add is that sometimes adding a tablespoon of plain yogurt can help ease the transition to new food simply because the natural bacteria helps restore the guts Flora. Yogurt is a probiotic that aides in digestion and proper GI health. A dog that is kept on a regualr regimin of probiotics seldom ever has a problem with worms as they prefer a depleated GI rather than a healthy one. Also what I understand of mucus covered poo is that it is indicitive of colitus.


----------



## amdeblaey (Jun 27, 2009)

Dog_Shrink-what kind of yogurt do you suggest-and how much?


----------



## nadinecvt (Jan 10, 2010)

Purina makes a diet called DCO for Collitis and Iams now has Prostora a chewable tablet given to make good fortiflora in the GI tract. Depending on what type of fecal testing was done parasites can be missed. Was the fecal test including testing for Giardia. This protazoa is missed alot if the fecal was done by floatation only. And giardia can be a bear to treat sometimes requiring a few rounds of medication and then retesting a fecal a month after that. Reinfestation seems to happen quiet often. Giardia can cause loose bowels, mucousy bowels, GI upset, gas, more than usual fowl smelling stools, or there can be no symptoms at all.n


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Don't give a 3 1/2 month old Lab yogurt or any other high calcium food. Excess calcium will wreck its hips.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

There isn't enough calcium in a tablespoon of yogurt to mess up a pup's calcium ratios labs. To the op... its just labeled "Plain yogurt". You'll know it when you see it in the yogurt section. The usual dose is 1 tablespoon per 10 pounds.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

If you want probiotics you can also get it in capsule form. I give my dogs acidophilus everyday since they recently had tummy issues. I just bought it from a pharmacy. I actually bought it for my husband and I but ended up giving it to the dogs instead! 

I bought these and I just give them one a day. Iorek is about 55 lbs and Brom is a little more than 40 now.

Redyre also suggested a good one from Natures Farmacy.

If you go with yogurt make sure you don't get the fat free or 0 calories ones, just get the plain old plain yogurt.


----------



## LuvMyLabs1969 (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you all for your input. I did try yogurt for about 2 weeks, and Oliver loved it but it did nothing for his stool. As for the fecal testing, he did test negative for worms but we wormed him anyway. He was tested for Giardia twice using a "snap" test. The first one showed "possible" Giardia, so that is why we started the Flagyl. The second showed no detectable trace. As i said before, we did three courses of Flagyl, each one with a higher dose and longer duration. Each time his stools became normal but also went back to the way they were when the med was completed. My vet also informed me that Flagyl has some anti-inflammatory properties. So now I guess we are leaning towards some sort of colitis or digestive issue. After being on the Wellness for almost 2 weeks, we have noticed that the stools no longer look mucousy, but still have the same semi-formed to mushy consistency. After much research online into "sensitive stomach" dog foods, I have decided to try him on Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Fish. There seem to be so many options of what to try next.......food, supplements, enzymes, adding pumpkin, or even adding Metamucil to his food (I was told this by my vet.) Thankfully Oliver acts like a typical healthy little guy and for the most part, does not seem bothered by his "issue", but I just hope we get this figured out or he grows out of it!!


----------



## LuvMyLabs1969 (Jan 12, 2010)

I just had another thought. Could it be that he eats too fast?? This little guy eats SO fast, I really don't think he even chews. I've never had a dog that was so ravenous about eating. Even my older lab does not do this. If this might be a contributing factor, I wonder if softening the kibble with some warm water might help? Then again, that really won't change how fast he eats it. This makes me wonder about another thing....could I be underfeeding?? I cut back the amount I was feeding when I switched him from IAMS to Wellness, as I understand these all natural foods don't require as much at feedings. But after looking at the label again, it says for a 3-4 month puppy at approx. 40 lb (he's 38), he should get 4 cups/day. I've been feeding approx. 3.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Youcould try bumping him up to 3.5 cups and see how he is at that, then try 4c if still no changes. Dogs are gulpers by nature so gulping food with out chewing it shouldn't present troubles for your pup. If anything it's too large an amount of food on his stomach at one time that would cause denser stools. Adding water to a kibble in the future when he gets older could present a highe risk for incidences of bloat so ya really don't want him to get use to that now (and potentially be a picky eater later when you try to cut it out). I would try to slow down the pace of eating so he actually enjoys it. I've seen the suggestion of spreding it on a cookie sheet and making him ferret for it like that,or I suggest a buster cube that despenses food treats or tug-a-jug. All are mentally stimulating as well so the benifit is 2 fold. Lastly as far as the less is more theory of "natural" foods... I also thought that. until you actually start comparing calories per cup, and per weight recommendations on the bag (which can be higher than really needed. It's just a good base for your guideline), and cost, I have found most "higher end" foods suggesting the same if not more cups per pound than a lof of lesser grade brands.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Unless his ribs are showing, or at least easy to feel, please don't increase how much you are feeding him. It is oneof the very worst things for a growing large breed puppy. 

I hope you looked at that link on evaluation body condition in my first post. There was an extensive discussion of weight in a recent newsletter from a service dog school.

''Obesity is the number one nutritional disease affecting dogs. It's estimated that 25-45% of dogs in the US are obese. Studies have shown that joint and locomotive problems increase by 57%, circulatory problems by 74%, respiratory problems by 52%, skin problems by 40% and cancer by 50% in animals that are overweight.

Large breed dogs that are overweight also are more prone to developing hip dysplasia. Obesity is especially dangerous for young puppies, as their underdeveloped frame cannot support the extra poundage that it must carry.'' 

You may have something about the fast eating. It never gave any of my 17 Lab puppies loose stools, but I guess it could. Overfeeding is not an acceptable answer to that. There are not one, but 2 easy, tested, effective ways to control rapid eating. You can spread the food out on a cookie sheet or something. Some of my friends just throw it on the floor of the crate. You can put large rocks in the food dish, much to big to swallow. Either way, the dog can't gulp down one big mouthful after another.


----------



## LuvMyLabs1969 (Jan 12, 2010)

@Dogsnothers.....yes, I checked out the link you suggested, and thank you. We were just at the vet the other day for the final puppy shots, and she even commented on how good he looks. I know he's not underweight, that is obvious!! I guess I'm just trying to think of everything that could be contributing.

@Dog_Shrink.....thank you for the suggestions. Tonight I spread the kibble along the bottom of his crate. He still ate fast but it definately took him longer! He is usually done with his food before my older lab is even half way through hers, but tonight they both finished at about the same time. :-}

Since I just started weaning him onto the Natural Balance today, I will stick with this one and hope we found the right one. If I notice improvements, I might consider adding some of the digestive enhancers/enzymes previously mentioned. 

Thank you all again for your suggestions. I am so glad I found this forum!!


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

You're welcome


----------



## LuvMyLabs1969 (Jan 12, 2010)

Just to update.....we are still weaning from Wellness to Natural Balance (we are up to 50/50). I do have to say that I am seeing improvement in Oliver's stools. So I am optimistic that things will continue to improve as he gradually works his way up to 100% Natural Balance. I am going to use the Natural Balance food rolls as treats and I am also going to get some digestive enhancers just to try. Thanks again to everyone. You all have given me alot of great information, and hopefully someday I can help someone the way you have helped me (and Oliver!)


----------



## LuvMyLabs1969 (Jan 12, 2010)

I believe this will be my last post to this thread. Oliver has been on Natural Balance Fish and Sweet Potatoe for about a week now, and his stools are back to normal! I never thought I could get so excited over dog poop! I am in the process of switching over my 2 yr old female lab to NB as well. She's done fine on the IAMS, but I'd like to have her on something better. Thanks again to all who helped us out!


----------



## yozie7 (Feb 4, 2008)

I am having the exact same problem. I have a 2 1/2 year old chocolate lab. He's been on Timberwolf for the past 2 years with no problems. Over the last month he has been experiencing soft stool. Sometimes watery and mucus looking. The vet ran a stool sample and giardia test and everything was negative. The vet also gave my dog Flagyl. While he was on it his stool did take on a solid shape but when I picked it up it was still soft and that slight improvement was only while he was on the medicine. Now that the medicine has ended he is back to normal. 

He hasn't had any changes in his routine or anything like that. He is still eating, drinking, and has high energy. He is not going anymore frequently and he is not having accidents in the house. It's just when he goes it's soft and watery. To the point I can't even pick it up. 

He has a sensitive stomach in that he stresses easily so I didn't want to start switching his food around, but I'm not considering it. I want to avoid spending all kinds of money at the vet if I don't have to.

Does anyone think it could be the food causing it? I have no idea why all of a sudden this is happening.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Our 6mo mini aussie has soft, frosting like mucus stools. After ruling out everything else the vet thinks it is probably fiber responsive colitis. So....right now we are working on finding a diet with higher fiber, we add probiotics to every meal and if the probiotics don't help after 4 weeks then we will switch to trying metamucil. The fiber helps absorb the extra moisure, calm the large intestine and create firmer stools. Unfortunatly my aussie isn't a big pumpin fan so just adding pumpkin isn't a big help.


----------

